

JQuery Mobile Beta 3 released - akavlie
http://jquerymobile.com/blog/2011/09/08/jquery-mobile-beta-3-released/

======
onedognight
I _want_ to believe, but every time I try their menus on my iPhone 4 I'm
disappointed by jerkiness and delay. In particular if you scroll down on the
demos page and click a menu item, you see

    
    
      1) the page *jerk* to the top
      2) a loading dialog with a spinner over the whole page
      3) a *nice* smooth animation into the new page
    

Then when pressing the back button:

    
    
      4) a nice smooth animation to the *top* of the screen
    

I've lost my place! Actually navigating a hierarchy with this is painful, slow
and disconcerting.

Can anyone from the project comment on what the technical reason for this is?

~~~
rdtsc
Sigh... Yeah, just evaluated this, Sencha, M-project and a bunch of others on
Android 3.2 tablet and decided to stick with the native UI.

There is enough jerkiness and little things that make it annoying to use.
Heck, Sencha ended up displaying a big giant white blank rectangle covering
most of the screen. And these are their own demos (!).

~~~
devinus
Try SproutCore 2.0.

------
akavlie
Major changes:

    
    
      - pushState support for clean URLs
      - beforechangepage event (for apps that generate HTML server-side)
      - Support for iOS 5's true fixed toolbars & better transitions

~~~
kadjar
...why doesn't standard jQuery have pushState?

------
flocial
When we evaluated Jquery Mobile, it just seemed to fall short of promise. It
seemed to be too inflexible for "skinning" and added more bloat than using
plain jquery with Mobile Boilerplate which turned out to be lighter and
faster.

<http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile/>

------
johnx123-up
One of the long term gripe is on building dynamic mobileapp as mentioned here
[http://quickleft.com/blog/hurdles-in-structuring-a-
dynamic-j...](http://quickleft.com/blog/hurdles-in-structuring-a-dynamic-
jquery-mobile-app) \-- this isn't seem to be handled in _this_ release too

------
superkarn
One of my issues is the "fixed" toolbars moving around or disappearing while
navigating. Glad they've improved this, even if it's only for iOS5 and the
platforms that support overflow properties natively.

~~~
viscanti
I've always found this an unacceptable part of their library. It's not
impossible, and not even especially difficult (it's just some viewport
adjustments). Sencha Touch got this right a long time ago. Fixed toolbars
should be fixed, the whole point of using a library like this is to abstract
away the individual device implementation details. Waiting it out, until the
manufacturer implements it just seems lazy and unprofessional, especially
since it was an easy fix that just never got implemented.

------
steele
the scrolling seems a lot smoother now

